# Us NYPD Brother's love us some fat chics, see this link



## FullFigrsRule39 (Oct 7, 2005)

here you go, an NYPD discussion forum speaking about fat chics, it starts out negative but it gets quite good.... come check it out

http://p066.ezboard.com/fnypdrant64609frm1.showMessage?topicID=17976.topic


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahh....when you say "it gets quite good", are you referring to the one post at the end where someone offers up links to bbw parties? Because you have to wade through a lot of repulsive, hateful crap to get there. 

I will say that for a bunch of guys who profess to find us so digusting, they certainly do like to talk about having sex with us. When something truly repels me, I prefer not to think about it at all.

Interesting.


----------



## missaf (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the first post summed up their whole attitude, which so many of us run into.



> Boning a fat girl is sort of like riding a moped. Its only fun untill your friends see you.


----------



## FEast (Oct 7, 2005)

you want to ruin your day! I know the poster meant well (at least I _think_ he did), but those posts are absolutely disgusting! 

Why link us to something that speaks so derogatorily about fat women (or women, in general, for that matter)? It's obvious that those men have absolutely no respect for women, and their outrageous remarks about fat women are hurtful, at the very least. Somebody needs to go over there and give them an englightening tongue lashing! Perhaps they need to have some comparisons made about _their_ bodies (and you know exactly what I mean here) to shame them into keeping their yaps shut.

This macho crap makes me really sick! Yes, some of those guys, towards the end, more or less 'fessed up about their preferences, but still spoke scathingly, and I don't think I read one really kind work about any woman. Frankly, I'd rather not have to be exposed to stuff like this. I get enough of it in the outside world, and come here for the comfort, understanding, and respect that I and others like me rightfully deserve.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm just gonna share my very first experience with an FA. 

I was 16 - it was 1977. I was about 350 lbs. I was in Madison Square Garden with my friend Michelle -we were there to see Elton John. We were walking down the tunnel to the area where our seats were.

AS we are walking down the tunnel I see two NY cops standing at the end of the tunnel. They were obviously talking about me and they were laughing. The one guy on the left kept staring at me.

I was getting uncomfortable the closer we got. Just as we get to where I can hear what they are saying the one cop on the left says rather loudly:

"I don't care what you say - the bigger they are the harder I fall!" And then he winks at me.

I had no idea what he meant till years later. LOL

In retrospect I think it was kinda cute.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 7, 2005)

you want an explanation towards their behavior? would anyone here like an explanation as to why they're such scum-sucking, mentally-challenged, gorillas? I've got one word for you: cops. They're cops.

I guess working in "the ghetto" has hardened them and made them lose all respect for people, but sadly, I believe that they've just become freaking idiots.

*sigh* don't get me started.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 7, 2005)

After reading this, I'm almost glad the nypd got screwed in their latest contract. Rather infantile behavior, one thinks they protest a bit much there. It's not like that speak of thin women in such glowing terms. The same old misogynist crap only this time directed at fat women.
Anway, notice how they know all the big gal clubs in nyc. Yes, I'm sure it's just research.
Probably the same people who post such vile bile on the rants and raves section of craigslist!


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 7, 2005)

FullFigrsRule39 you are a jackass.


----------



## altered states (Oct 7, 2005)

Good lord. This is hardly the best advertisement for New York's Finest. All of these comments - including the last "Ahab" one - are awful and confirm the worst stereotypes of cops as bigoted, hateful thugs.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 7, 2005)

There is a cop convention up here on the cape every year, at least last I checked. This event alway makes headlines because the mahem and destruction that takes place during the cop convention makes Bike Week look like a prayer meeting. Unfortunately it's always people like these that make the whole force look bad. These stupid apes are scum but don't throw the baby out with the wash water, there are still some good cops out there.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 7, 2005)

FullFigrsRule39 said:


> here you go, an NYPD discussion forum speaking about fat chics, it starts out negative but it gets quite good.... come check it out
> 
> http://p066.ezboard.com/fnypdrant64609frm1.showMessage?topicID=17976.topic




Well.....New Yorks finest. Nice to know they live up to their reputation. 

FullFigrsRule39...if you honestly consider anything those jerks posted as being "quite good", 
then you need your head examined.






Pathetic excuses for men, if you ask me.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 7, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> you want an explanation towards their behavior? would anyone here like an explanation as to why they're such scum-sucking, mentally-challenged, gorillas? I've got one word for you: cops. They're cops.
> 
> I guess working in "the ghetto" has hardened them and made them lose all respect for people, but sadly, I believe that they've just become freaking idiots.
> 
> *sigh* don't get me started.


 
yeah, it's not working in the ghetto that "hardens" them. my uncle used to be a cop. he said that in the academy, they teach the cops to look down on the general population. i hate cops. no offence if there are any here, but for the most part, i like people. i will like a person until given a reason to dislike them. as for cops, i will dislike them, until they give me a reason not to dislike them. (if any cops are reading this, the fact that you're here is enough reason for me not to dislike you.)

*sigh* you got me started. i could rant about this all night.


that said, i think i'll sum everything up with this delicious quote:

"it's about coming up and staying on top, and screaming 187 on a motherfucking cop."


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 7, 2005)

These guys are some real blockheads. Sadly, there are a lot of men in this society who have not yet learned to appreciate larger women. Some people may explore their preferences on a closet basis because they are ashamed of having their friends and family see them as different. The same thing happens pretty routinely with interracial dating.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 8, 2005)

The problem with police is that they are the lowest rung on the ladder of the legal system and deep down they all know it. They also get to see the worst of humanity on a pretty much daily basis. That's got to warp a person.

Not that I'm defending any disparaging remarks those people may have said, but I'm just looking for a possible reason.

Personally, I think police officer and soldier are probably two of the worst jobs one could have, simply because of the physical and mental abuse that is part of the job. Hell, I may as well throw emergency room workers and fire fighters onto that list as well.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 8, 2005)

Right up there with waitingforsuperman! Cops suck, and I have yet, to meet one that doesn't conform to the atypical macho bully type of personality or attitude, and for me, you can include most of the 'jock' types as well, and throw in Firefighters too. The majority of these jobs, seem to attract certain individuals, and most seem to be this way, yes, i'm sure they're not all like that, but give them five minutes with the 'boys', and you'd hear them talkin' smack, thats for sure, I could go on and on, but i'll get off my soapbox. And if there are cops,firefighters, or jock types even on these boards, you can bet your bottom dollar they're closeted, if they're not, i'd be totally shocked, and it takes alot to shock me.
stepping off my soapbox. waiting for the flames.........


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 8, 2005)

the thread didn't even remotely offend me, because it's like reading that hitler made fun of cancer. nothing in my experience with cops proved them as anything but hateful, bigoted, hypocritical, dangerous, unnecessarily rough, threatening, and disrespectful. never once in my entire life have i been in a situation where a cop made me feel safer.

this includes the local cops who fucked around with my friends and i in high school while they were skateboarding, and one who said, "what are you, a ******?" after asking why i'd written something random on my arm (i don't remember what..it was along the lines of "muffin" or "pancakes").

this includes my roommate, a louisiana-born southern gentlemen trying to get into both the army and police academy, albeit someone who mis-identifies indians as iraqis, calls the civil war (ahem) "the war of northern aggression," and once believed an unarmed black pedestrian was going to shoot him in broad daylight because he was, "wearing sunglasses and looked like a cop."

the only policeman i've ever met who is a geuninely good person is my next door neighbor, who is retired from the force. obviously, i know not all cops are bad, just like not all the black arrests they make are racially motivated. i'm not surprised one tuppeny about the ugliness these cops spew. i just feel sorry for the bbws who went home with some of these sick fucks, our gals should know better. if the cops are indeed not lying, which may or may not be conducive to what i already know about cops. ugh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I never saw where it "got good." It was disgusting and offensive to the very end. Perhaps you should share that link on the message boards of the bbw clubs the cops shared the URLs for (Goddesses, etc.) and give the bbw women of NY a heads up?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> the thread didn't even remotely offend me, because it's like reading that hitler made fun of cancer. nothing in my experience with cops proved them as anything but hateful, bigoted, hypocritical, dangerous, unnecessarily rough, threatening, and disrespectful. never once in my entire life have i been in a situation where a cop made me feel safer.
> 
> this includes the local cops who fucked around with my friends and i in high school while they were skateboarding, and one who said, "what are you, a ******?" after asking why i'd written something random on my arm (i don't remember what..it was along the lines of "muffin" or "pancakes").



This reminded me of a time in college when I participated in an anti-war protest in downtown Chicago with a bunch of my fellow schoolmates (and hundreds of other people). We marched from the Art Institute up Michigan Ave., up Lake Shore Drive. LSD was closed down and Cops were lined up blocking the entrance ramps. They laughed and mocked kids all along the way for their appearance. When the mass of protesters hit my street - Belmont at 3200 North - my adrenaline had run out quite some time earlier. I decided to duck out and head home. I went to the side of the road and climbed over a steel siderail, underestimated the height of my platform shoes and promptly fell forward onto the concrete on my face, causing the cops a few yards away to burst out laughing. No one asked if I was OK or needed any help. Humiliated and hurt, I jumped up quickly and got out of there. My electric blue tights (ah the late 80's) were ripped at the knee and I had a nice sore oozing blood. I walked back to my apartment upset that the men whose job it was to protect and serve didn't give a damn about whether or not I was OK.

In spite of the imbuciles from NY who post on the message board linked in this thread and the few less-than-compassionate cops I've had any personal experience with, I have to believe that the majority of people who choose to serve as police officers are truly good, honorable men and women. I certainly hope so anyway.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

Interestingly enough, most cops don't like people. Like soldiers in the field, they have a closer bond with each other than the society they're supposed to protect from itself. Given that they have to deal with all the drunks, punks, thugs, and creeps in society while those with a little bit of money get off scot-free, I can see why their attitudes harden in the ways they do. I don't like it, but I understand it.

And I'm not clicking that link.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Interestingly enough, most cops don't like people. Like soldiers in the field, they have a closer bond with each other than the society they're supposed to protect from itself. Given that they have to deal with all the drunks, punks, thugs, and creeps in society while those with a little bit of money get off scot-free, I can see why their attitudes harden in the ways they do. I don't like it, but I understand it.
> 
> And I'm not clicking that link.



the only way you can say you understand it is because you didn't click that link, FL. dealing with creeps all day shouldn't make you a creep. i don't see at all why giving someone a speeding ticket would cause you to mistreat women, if that's the "hardening" you mean. btw, i had no idea Fat Lane Online still existed...i haven't seen it for years.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 8, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This reminded me of a time in college when I participated in an anti-war protest in downtown Chicago with a bunch of my fellow schoolmates (and hundreds of other people). We marched from the Art Institute up Michigan Ave., up Lake Shore Drive. LSD was closed down and Cops were lined up blocking the entrance ramps. They laughed and mocked kids all along the way for their appearance. When the mass of protesters hit my street - Belmont at 3200 North - my adrenaline had run out quite some time earlier. I decided to duck out and head home. I went to the side of the road and climbed over a steel siderail, underestimated the height of my platform shoes and promptly fell forward onto the concrete on my face, causing the cops a few yards away to burst out laughing. No one asked if I was OK or needed any help. Humiliated and hurt, I jumped up quickly and got out of there. My electric blue tights (ah the late 80's) were ripped at the knee and I had a nice sore oozing blood. I walked back to my apartment upset that the men whose job it was to protect and serve didn't give a damn about whether or not I was OK.
> 
> In spite of the imbuciles from NY who post on the message board linked in this thread and the few less-than-compassionate cops I've had any personal experience with, I have to believe that the majority of people who choose to serve as police officers are truly good, honorable men and women. I certainly hope so anyway.



i'm so sorry about your humiliating experience. i can already see the image of you falling over and a cop sliding his cigarette to the other side of his mouth to grunt "that'll teach 'em to mess w/ city hall"


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> the only way you can say you understand it is because you didn't click that link, FL. dealing with creeps all day shouldn't make you a creep. i don't see at all why giving someone a speeding ticket would cause you to mistreat women, if that's the "hardening" you mean. btw, i had no idea Fat Lane Online still existed...i haven't seen it for years.



It becomes a cultural thing, as they get back tot he station and commiserate. I got a criminal justice sociology book here that goes on and on about police subculture. Moral of the story: be very polite and cooperative and they won't beat the living crap out of you if you're white. I understand that. I don't agree with or sympathize with it, but I can see where that mindset comes from and what it does.

And, yep, Fat Lane Online still exists. I'd put a link to it here, but... well... Conrad's watching... For those wanting a link, there's a subtle hint in my signature...


----------



## AndyF150 (Oct 9, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> you want an explanation towards their behavior? would anyone here like an explanation as to why they're such scum-sucking, mentally-challenged, gorillas? I've got one word for you: cops. They're cops.
> 
> I guess working in "the ghetto" has hardened them and made them lose all respect for people, but sadly, I believe that they've just become freaking idiots.
> 
> *sigh* don't get me started.



As a police officer, I take extreme offense to your comment quoted above. I will agree that working in the "ghetto" has hardened me and that I am not exactly a kumbaya kind of guy, but "mentally-challenged, scum sucking, gorillas"?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2005)

I worked as a security guard at a police substation for 7 months in 1980. It was a weird turn of events, 'cos I'm SO definitely not the type but it was a county program and I needed work. It was a long time ago but I'd say the majority of the cops I met seemed like nice guys. I don't envy them a bit. It's one of the hardest jobs there is, just thankless apparently. Long hours, stressful, dangerous and not great pay. They deal with the worst people. So many hate them. But I'm usually glad to see they're around. Actually I can't recall any bad experience I've had with a cop. I might feel different if one hassled me personally.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2005)

Sweeping generalizations are a pet peeve of mine. While yes, the police officers who participated in that thread acted like complete jackasses, that's not an indication to me that ALL police officers are complete jackasses. I've had several very positive interactions with cops, and while I do believe that the profession probably tends to attract a lot of people for the wrong reason, I'd hate to see our country exist without police for even an hour. I appreciate what they do. 

Unfortunately, this is one of those situations where we're seeing an extreme, and extremes, as in this case, are almost always very vocal and "in your face".

So I'm taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2005)

Carrie has nailed the issue pointblank. These guys are just a group of scum-spewing buffoons. They don't speak for all NY police officers. Their speach is repulsive, but many in our country still hold these reprehensible attitudes towards fat women. Surely people should not be negative towards all police officers because a few act like jackasses.


----------



## Amazon Kelli (Oct 9, 2005)

FullFigrsRule39 said:


> here you go, an NYPD discussion forum speaking about fat chics, it starts out negative but it gets quite good.... come check it out
> 
> http://p066.ezboard.com/fnypdrant64609frm1.showMessage?topicID=17976.topic


Are you mental?

I didn't read ONE positive thing there that was "quite good" ..the whole thing is negative.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, all... he's apologized in another thread. I don't think there's any more need to dogpile on him.

Yes, I'm leaving myself wide open to major pun action with that line on a forum with attractive fat people, but he's eaten his humble pie, and that's not a dish most folks enjoy being force-fed.

And, no, that wasn't a kinky WG story, either. Just hoping a board about acceptance can keep a good vibe going...


----------



## Tofu Fisherman (Oct 15, 2005)

I find FullFigrsRule39 objections curious, especially after reading his profile. This whole thread has been extremely entertaining, especially the fact that it came from the bunch of horseshit it originally pointed out.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> S... the police officers who participated in that thread acted like complete jackasses, that's not an indication to me that ALL police officers are complete jackasses. ....
> 
> Unfortunately, this is one of those situations where we're seeing an extreme, and extremes, as in this case, are almost always very vocal and "in your face".



I think this is what we all need to realize. I went to the link, and was puzzled that anyone would find anything positive in it. Also saddened, that fat women anywhere feel they have to put up with that kind of attention in order to get attention. 

I'll bet the posters there did not think "outsiders" would read it, but it's no excuse. Any time you make fun of people like that, it takes away some of your own humanity. I do believe that most cops are good people, but I've lived in small towns all my life. Anyway, that kind of tearing people down who are different--prejudices based on weight, race, gender, sexual orientation, religion, etc.--only points out an individuals insecurities.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 15, 2005)

Lovely to find so many of New York's finest are not only hate-filled hypocrites, but also functionally illiterate.

Sadly, it's systemic.

Under the heavy hands of our past two mayors, police brutality on the NYC force has been encouraged and even rewarded, and while the department serves a valid purpose, it's also been used to break the law in order to maintain a conservative's unlawful idea of order, and to do our mayor's political party a solid. If you've ever marched in an anti-war protest here, you've likely experienced this firsthand. The rule appears to be, if you can keep it off a video, you can get away with it. I've been lied to and disrespected by cops, and have repeatedly witnessed friends of the force (my ex) getting a different level of service than regular citizens. And don't get me started on how crime stats have been artificially lowered by adding superfluous steps to reporting a crime, making it nearly impossible for most working people to seek justice, including the victims of violent crime.

The job attracts more than its share of emotionally troubled applicants and makes assholes of others. In my experience, not enough is done to weed these people out. There are some fine officers on the NYPD, and I have a half dozen cops in my own family. I like to believe they'd be as disgusted as I am at reading these barely legible accounts of sexual users high-fiving one another at the expense of fat women.

The police force is too important to be a haven for ignorance and misogyny. I find solace in the poor grammar with which these hateful thoughts are expressed, and in pondering the inadequacies these men are compensating for. 

If the statue under whose skirt they're cowering could move, she'd likely kick them in their shriveled blue balls.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 15, 2005)

I suspect that those cops are not particularly unique. The majority of men probably talk like that (albeit in more polite terms perhaps) when they're anonymous and needn't fear retribution. Sheesh, no wonder I'm so mistrustful.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 15, 2005)

Tofu Fisherman said:


> I find FullFigrsRule39 objections curious, especially after reading his profile. This whole thread has been extremely entertaining, especially the fact that it came from the bunch of horseshit it originally pointed out.


 
Did you notice he's gone from being 19 and a student at Columbia to being 22 and a law student at Columbia Law in the matter of 24 hours? He also added "NYPD" to his occupation since your post. Gosh - I love the word horseshit.


----------



## FullFigrsRule39 (Oct 18, 2005)

a... birth year selection was incorrect, that was fixed.
b... I am still a student at Columbia (has anyone here heard of evening/weekend classes or is that only happening in my own world?)
c... I just got off probation (the period between academy and first 6 months on the job) so only now am I calling myself a member of the NYPD. 

I really am not looking at anything else in this topic, I made my apology elsewhere.


----------

